# Sweetgum Tree



## RayTL (Jun 4, 2018)

As a kid, one of my jobs was picking up the gum balls in the yard. It wasn't fun then and I'm beyond over picking them up before I mow. I've read that you can inject the tree with a hormone to prevent it from producing the gum balls. Has anyone tried this? If so, what was your experience and would you recommend?

Thanks,
Ray


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

My neighbor tried a deflowering agent one year, but it did not work for him. I think the dose and timing is very critical, and I wasn't there when he did it, so I can't say for sure if he did everything exactly like he was supposed to. They eventually moved and the new owner had the tree removed. It no longer produces gum balls.


----------



## Babaganoosh (Apr 21, 2019)

Sweet gum is a garbage tree. It's only redeeming quality is the fall foliage. The seed pods are terrible, the roots are terrible, and the firewood from it is one of the worst you can get. I hate sweet gum trees with a passion. I'd remove it and plant a better tree in its place.


----------



## Grass Clippins (Apr 30, 2018)

@Babaganoosh Preach...
@RayTL Cut them down, sweetgums are the worst. They're invasive and will try to take over. I did a hack & squirt with tordon rtu last summer, to kill them, and it had no effect. I doubt anything is will stop them from seeding. If anything it will probably piss them off and make them produce bigger spikier seed pods for you to step on. That's the type of a-hole tree you're dealing with.


----------



## RayTL (Jun 4, 2018)

Haha, thanks y'all, consensus seems to be cut it down. Definitely not ruling that out :thumbup: , but it does provide a ton of shade and it's been there a long time. Lightening tried to take it out the year before last, but it persevered. We shall see how much longer I can stand picking them up.


----------

